
TrickBot malware learns how to spam, ensnares 250M email addresses - jbegley
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/12/trickbot-spam-millions-emails/
======
ga-vu
This is how TrickBot has worked since the beginning. It didn't learn "to
spam." It's literally how it works and the purpose it was designed to do.

